# Matrixausgabe von Konsole auf return-Wert ändern



## Windows10 (12. Apr 2016)

Wie kann man bei folgendem Code (er funktioniert) das Ergebnis ausgeben? Also mit return zum Schluss!!

Der Code (zu ändern):

```
public static void main(int[][]matrix1,int[][]matrix2)
    {
        gebeArrayMatrix1aus(matrix1);
        Out.println();
        gebeArrayMatrix2aus(matrix2);
        Out.println();
        ermittleergebnis(matrix1, matrix2);
    }
```
Mein geänderter Codevorschlag:

```
public static int[][] main(int[][]matrix1,int[][]matrix2)
    {
        gebeArrayMatrix1aus(matrix1);
        Out.println();
        gebeArrayMatrix2aus(matrix2);
        Out.println();
        int[][]ergebnis=ermittleergebnis(matrix1, matrix2);
return ergebnis;
}
```
Bei dem geändertem Code erzeugt der Compiler aber bei folgendem Befehl einen Fehler!!
Der Befehl, der den Fehler erzeugt: 
	
	
	
	





```
int[][]ergebnis=ermittleergebnis(matrix1, matrix2);
```


```
Out.println();
```
 ist von unsere Schule eine Klasse, aber macht das gleiche wie
	
	
	
	





```
System.Out.println();
```
 (oder wie dieser Befehl sonst heißt)


----------



## JCODA (12. Apr 2016)

Du könntest uns noch zeigen, wie die Signatur von ermittleergebnis(matrix1, matrix2); aussieht. Dann müssen wir nicht raten. Außerdem könntest du doch auch die genaue Compiler-Meldung posten, damit wir die gleichen Informationen besitzen.


----------



## VfL_Freak (13. Apr 2016)

Moin,
zudem:


Windows10 hat gesagt.:


> *
> int*[][]ergebnis=ermittleergebnis(matrix1, matrix2);



Was gibt denn die Methode "ermittleergebnis" zurück ??



Windows10 hat gesagt.:


> *return* ergebnis;


Dies ist am Ende der main-Methode relativ witzlos, weil dort ja Dein Programm endet!!
Oder wird irgendwie am Ende ein Rückgabewert Deines Programms abgefangen und ausgewertet ??

Gruß Klaus


----------

